# Photosphere Question



## BearDroid (Feb 3, 2012)

Alright so I've been running the new 4.2 camera app for a few days, and I have the version that should have had all of the bugfixes. I tried to take a photosphere the other night but for some reason it never went through the rendering process. So now, the picture looks like a panorama that is made out of a bunch of different pictures. Is there any way to force it through the rendering process again or am I SOL?


----------

